# PCGH-Gaming-PC III



## Wolfpact (6. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir heute den PCGH-Gaming PC III gekauft. Neben diverser Software und Windows 7 64bit habe ich BFBC2 installiert und eine Weile gespielt.

Nach etwa einer Stunde wurde ich auf ein merkwürdiges Summen aufmerksam. 

Um dem Problem auf die Schliche zu kommen installierte ich Core Temp. Anscheinend tritt das Summen immer dann auf wenn die Temperatur der CPU 60 Grad erreicht.

Deswegen meine Frage an das PCGH Team. Ist es normal das die CPU so schnell so heis wird? Oder kann es sein das beim verbauen etwas nicht 100% geklappt hat. Wie heis sollte die CPU unter lasst normalerweise werden, wo ist die Grenze. Wenn die Anzeige auf meiner G15 stimmt ist die CPU bei BFBC2 gerade mal zu 65% ausgelastet. Sollte ich den PC evtl. zur Überprüfung zurück bringen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2010)

Kontrolliere doch mal die Einstellungen der Lüftersteuerung im Bios. So wie ich die Bilder gesehen habe verfügt der Rechne rüber keine Gehäuselüfter, kann das sein? In dem Falle sollte man dort nachbessern. Front 120er Lüfter rein und im Heck 120er raus.


----------



## Wolfpact (6. November 2010)

Das ist richtig, der Rechner verfügt über keinen Gehäuselüfter. 

Natürlich kann ich Lüfter nachrüsten, aber wenn der PC von der PCGH als Gaming PC ausgelegt ist, sollte er doch im Normalfall auch dafür zu gebrauchen sein.

Es wurde ja extra ein passiv Kühler verbaut um ihn leise zu machen was er zweifelsohne ist. Wenn er dann aber sofort überhitzt stimmt doch was mit dem Konzept nicht.

Mittlerweile bin ich mir diesbezüglich zumindest sicher, er gibt den Warnton ab wenn er zu heis wird. Bei CoreTemp zeigt er mir bei CPU Core dann 60 Grad an, wobei im BIOS eingestellt ist das bei 70 Grad ein Warnton erklingen soll. Ob aber BIOS und CoreTemp die selbe Temperatur messen (also an der gleichen Stelle) weis ich nicht. 

In Windows liegt die Temp gem. CoreTemp bei ca. 30 Grad beim zocken nach kurzer Zeit bei 60. Tj.Max ist gem. CoreTemp 65 Grad was immer das genau bedeutet.

Mich würde wirklich interessieren was jemand von der PCGH dazu sagt.


----------

